# Four Color To Fantasy - Print Edition?



## thundershot (Apr 19, 2004)

Any chance this product will be seen? I've had the pdf for quite some time, and it's not listed as a POD, so I'm holding out hope that it'll be in a print edition like Portable Hole, maybe with bunches of bonus powers that were going to be in the Big Book of Superpowers... hint hint hint..

Everyone keeps telling me to use Mutants and Masterminds, but it's not really compatable with D&D. I like having people be able to take a level of Fighter or Strong Hero, and then a level of Hero, and still be somewhat balanced in my EXILES campaign...



Chris


----------



## mroberon1972 (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh! Oh!

Me too!

Gimmie!


----------

